# AL85 mod only



## SmokeyJoe (24/6/17)

Looking for AL85 mod only
Got my brother to switch from stinkies to vaping. I love the mod, not the beast so much. So looking for the mod only for myself


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looking for AL85 mod only
> Got my brother to switch from stinkies to vaping. I love the mod, not the beast so much. So looking for the mod only for myself


Vape club has them


----------



## OhmzRaw (24/6/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-smok-al85-tfv8-baby-beast-starter-kit-1


----------



## Lim (27/6/17)

https://dragonvape.co.za/product/smok-al85-mod-blue-blk/

have one left


----------

